
Heartbleed: 95% of detection tools 'flawed', claim researchers - Libertatea
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/apr/16/heartbleed-bug-detection-tools-flawed
======
fusionefredda
It would be really useful to explain technically how to find out the flaw

